# QLD: Fish Of A Life Time (Pics)



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

G'day all, how's it going? This is a fairly long story, but believe me it is needed here and there are pics interspersed.

I haven't gotten in the kayak or wet a line for a very, very long time. My kayak fishing mate Matt and I decided to break the drought, so to speak, and head out for a fish. We grabbed our mate Ryan who is a mad keen fisho but hasn't gone off the yak or in freshwater so he came along for his virgin session. We perused our uni timetable and saw that we had Monday arvo off so organised to head out for a fish then. I ducked up to a tackle store where my girlfriend had bought me a voucher for our anniversary and spent way too much money - came away with a 7ft 3-5kg Daiwa Exceler rod and a Banax 'ssnakeskin spinner' reel fitted with 14lb crystal fireline.

So kitted out, I was ready to hit the water. Matt kindly supplied Ryan with a kayak and we met at around 3 pm at our location, which I have decided to keep secret this time. It was a beauty of an arvo for it and a really lovely location. We hopped in and paddled out, frothing on the fact that we were out of uni and enjoying the outdoors. There was plenty of VERY fishy looking water around and we quickly got to work flicking all sorts of lures at the snags. Ryan was already converted to kayak fishing because of the peace and serenity and we were discussing the purchase of his kayak - Matt and I were very pleased to have converted another person.

Before too long, as is always the case, the newbie got the first fish. Just a little bass, but as his first kayak caught fish and first freshwater fish Ryan was quite pleased with it really. Caught on a spinnerbait. Ryan's birthday was the other day and he had recieved from some mates a new rod - it is a 7ft long fibreglass job fitted with a 6000 size reel and very thick mono.. we had a good chuckle at him using it on the kayak!










We continued working up the watercourse without so much as a bump on any of the lures (though I did lose one of mine to a tree). This seems to happen to me a lot - the fish just don't agree with us as to where they should hang out and perfectly fishy snags yielded nothing time and time again.

We passed through a little narrowing area and saw a beauty of a log angled down from the bank into the water. It provided a lovely pool in its lee and I claimed it as my spot to cast, but I spent too long buggerising around and Ryan drifted past me, poising his rod. "Fish of the day out of this one boys" he laughed and flicked the spinnerbait right on target in a beauty of a cast. No sooner had he flicked the bail arm over when...

ZZZZZZZZZ-ZZZZ--ZZZZZZZZZ-ZZZZZZ! He nearly crapped his dacks and so did we. Whatever it was, it was bloody well big and pulling line off his 6000 size reel like nobody's business. His rod was buckled over to snapping point and half buried in the water when the fight stopped, and he said he was snagged. At this point we were speculating a big catfish, a big bass... Matt and I kept flicking lures around but it soon became apparent Ryan had been wrapped around a log and was never going to get the fish out himself.

Matt selflessly donned his wetboots and took his gear off and jumped in the cold water. He swam out to where Ryan's line was and followed it down - yep. Wrapped around a log alright. I figured they could manage and took some snaps.


















































It soon became apparent that my help was needed too so I paddled over. The current was pulling us downstream, which was annoying as hell but we needed to see this fish - we were now thinking it was a lungfish as it had just stopped fighting. At one point Matt followed the line and bumped the animal causing the reel to sing out and him to crap himself and shoot almost vertically out of the water. "F**** ME IT'S HUGE WHATEVER IT IS!"

It took a good 5-10 minutes but eventually Matt managed to break off the branch of the snag the line was curled around and he brought it to the surface where I untangled the line. Ryan took the opportunity and reeled like crazy as, freed from the snag, he was carried downstream by the current with me close by.. Turned out the fish had moved itself right under the kayak and he soon had it to the surface and he yelled out an almighty "HOLY F**** WHAT THE F**** IS THAT?!".. I was drifting right by him and saw it too "GOOD LORD!!" Poor old Matt, who had put in so much good work was left upstream - "come back you bastards".

Ryan had no lipgrips or anything, so he reeled the beast in and I gripped it.. I attempted to extract the hook but I was being tangled in his line and we were getting pushed into snags etc so I just cut the line, and tied the lipgrips to my wrist. We slowly struggled upstream to a spot where we could land the kayaks on some logs. We got together and looked at eachother and just wet ourselves laughing... the fact Ryan had said "fish of the day boys", the fact Matt selflessly jumped in the drink, the fact I lipgripped it and got the hook out eventually... it really felt like we caught it all together, even though it was Ryan's fish.. the bastard.

Without any further ado, here are the photos.


















































































A beautiful Mary River Cod, and by far the biggest fish I have seen caught or had the privilege to be around. It went 90cm or so, but we were just using a 37cm fishrule so accuracy probably wasn't great. To see this fish in the flesh, to undergo such an adventure to take it out was just so special. Matt has wanted to catch a Mary River Cod for years and years but has never even seen one, but even he was stoked with Ryan's catch. We took very quick photos - it was probably out of the water for 40 seconds or so total and always had the body supported and we filmed it swimming back to the depths completely unscathed by us.. we just couldn't wipe the grins off our faces and the pub meal we had afterward couldn't have tasted better.

This photo is by far the favourite, and captures all the emotions perfectly..










Reckon we converted Ryan to kayak fishing?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Awesome, congrats.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

what a great capture, and well done in the way you all jumped in to help
AWESOME


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Monster fish.....and Yes, we can tell you were over the moon!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy crap thats awesome,what an introduction to yak fishing.
I bet that story gets told a few times over a coldie ;-) 
Clarkey


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

How good is that story. Well done on a great team effort.

It is definitely a fish of a life time.

Cheers,

Steven


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Awesome stuff gents, what a top introduction to kayak fishing


----------



## silentfisher (Feb 13, 2010)

Great story ,top pics and what great mates to jump in the deep end like that. top team effort. Silentfisher.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done guys, extra points for diving in to the unknown to extract something equally unknown. :lol: Glad it was'nt something that bites, stings or squeezes you to death.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Very beautiful fish - terrific team effort. And wonderful it was released. Well done


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Definitely released - protected species after all. But even it wasn't I still would've liked to have seen it swim off... the apex predator of the waterways there for sure.

Before diving in we ran through a checklist of any animals that could hurt us haha, but we found none so jumped in! ..actually Matt jumped in, Ryan and I remained nice and dry.

Definitely an awesome experience for all of us and a great intro to yak fishing for Ryan. Went back last night for a fish there with no fish caught, one hooked and dropped by me.

Cheers guys


----------



## loosealliance (Mar 15, 2010)

soooo good! i think anyone would take that as their first fish on a kayak!...or 100th...


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

Awesome fish guys, great read and top pics.

Nice one ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I actually read the story this time and.....holy shit!...you know that fish should've got away don't you. Very, very lucky I reckon considering the snag, the man in the water and the bumping/spooking. Very, very lucky to get it up and have a look at it, well done!


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice one fellas


----------



## joshin (Feb 2, 2010)

Great catch and a great read. Is Ryan laughing so much in the last pic because someone told him his fly was down? :lol:


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

trip rep0rt of the year award :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

awesome 8)


----------



## lovefishing (Mar 1, 2010)

well done fellas. glad we got to see the fish after all that effort put in 
Chris


----------



## Bdahm (Dec 5, 2009)

Great work guys - Congrats

Tony


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

great read guys.
Maybe Ryan should give up now and get out while he's ahead


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

thats awesome guys!

I have done a similar rescue mission in the noosa river... but never with a 90cm cod attached!!

great report


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Great stuff fellas, awesome to see fish of that size still getting around in your area. That report made my morning, cheers 8)


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

The smile tell the story,well done


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

It's put a big smile on my face reading that.  
I reckon it will conjur a few more for you guys for years to come!      
Well done on the fish, the mateship, the pictures and the story.

cheers
Al


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

geez, that really talks to the heart of what is special about fishing, great places, your mates, and amazing animals like that cod

just to see the real joy on the faces put a big smile on my dial, well done guys, and great post

kudos to you  8)


----------



## platypus01 (Mar 25, 2008)

Great fish guys! Congrats!


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

good to see huge smiles on a great catch that was soon released. what a memorable catch. well done


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Great effort boys. I wish I knew your stretch of water. I can't even catch a tadpole let alone a whopper like that :lol:


----------



## fishinnut (Oct 4, 2009)

Sensational cod guys well done


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the wicked comments. So special to be able to share the joy with you all, and glad you're all getting such a big kick out of our trip!


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Congratulations!

Very nice fish!

Best regards


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

great story guys,what a ripper,with all 3 playing a part, EPIC


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I think you can retire as undefeated champion now.


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

HiRAEdd said:


> I think you can retire as undefeated champion now.


Hmm maybe Ryan can, but I still have a lot of work to do haha


----------



## BENNYV (Jul 4, 2009)

what a fantastic adventure ,nothing better than being out there with mates ,your faces say it all  .good stuff and great fish ;-)


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations fellas, think you all deserve a pat on the back for your efforts.
Great read too! You know you're going to be addicted to that spot now trying to capture him again don't you?


----------



## Bruyaka (Nov 12, 2009)

Alllriiiight  that is a "Fish Of A Life Time" :shock: Great team effort. Top story and pics . Well done . 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Brilliant! Thats one to tell the kids :lol:


----------



## Donkey (Oct 21, 2008)

Great story and great pics of a truely awesome experience. Well done and congratulations guys!

Cheers
Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A magnificent fish, and well done to all of you for the team work to achieve the happy ending.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice one dudes - thats what its all about.....you'll be talking about that fish for years.
Awesome stuff.
Regards,
Smeg 8)


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

wow what a magic day u had 8) 
good too have a great girlfriend, and mates like that  
thanks for sharing fantastic photos and post 8) 
cheers gummyshark/ norm ;-)


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Absolute gold!

It just goes to prove that a fellow yakker doesnt just need to be run over by a cruiser or be sinking before a mate will jump in and guarentee the landing of a great fish...... now come on out to the blue and see how many mates you have in 25meters!! haha

Well done lads, great story and even better ending with catch and release.

PP


----------

